# Pork Bones - Any use for them?



## jsimpson (Nov 16, 2015)

I made up a batch of breakfast sausage this weekend using two large Picnics. Ended up with the 2 fairly large bones after boning out the meat and was curious if anyone has a use for the bones. There is probably 1/2 lb. or so of meat total, so doesn't seem worth trying to smoke them, cure like a ham hock, etc.. I vacuum sealed them for now and put in the freezer while I think of something to do with them. The obvious use seems to just throw them into a pot of pinto beans next time around, but thought I would check here to see if anyone has any creative uses for them.

FYI - I don't have a dog or probably wouldn't be asking this question. Probably not going to get a dog just for that purpose either, lol.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2015)

I would just save them for now.  Save up some more or buy some necks and cure them.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 16, 2015)

Great start to a pot of soup or beans.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 16, 2015)

I save my butt bones until I have 10 or so and then make stock with them.  

I have a 5-gallon pot that I drop them into, add some onion, carrots, bay leaves, and garlic, then fill the pot almost to the top.

Bring to a boil, and then simmer until I only have about a gallon left.  After removing the bones and veggies, I let it cool and then pour the stock into ice trays.  Freeze and then drop the cubes into a ziplock.  

Perfect to use for soups, beans, etc...   I've also used the stock in place of water in sausage recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

Those picnic bones, smoked make great beans or stock. I usually don't bone out a picnic so the bone gets smoked. I like to use the smoked bone when making Pazole adds another layer of flavor to the stock.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2015)

Many Asian soups and stocks use fresh Pork bones, both by themselves and mixed with Chicken bones. If you like Wonton Soup, try this...

*Master Broth*

1-3 to 4Lb Whole Chicken* or Backs and Parts

2-3Lbs Pork Rib Tips* or Pork Bones with meat.

4oz Shrimp Shells, leave out if any allergies.

1/2C Soy Sauce

3ea Carrots

3ea Ribs Celery

3-4ea Dry Shiitake Mushrooms

2" Fresh Ginger Root

1 Bnch Scallions

4ea Cloves Garlic

1tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp White Pepper

Salt, to taste

1 1/2Gal Water

Rough chop all veg. add all to a pot, bring just to a simmer, do not Boil. 

Simmer, 4 to 5 hours. Stain. Makes 1+ Gallon rich broth.

Add assorted bite sized Veg, Bok Choy, Snow Peas, Bean Sprouts, Etc. When cooking Wontons.

Note* Though not common in restaurants, I pull the meat from the Chicken and Tips and add to the soup.

*Wontons*

1 12oz pkg Wonton Skins

1Lb Ground Pork

1Lg Egg

4ea Scallions, minced (about 1/4C)

2Tbs Grated Fresh Ginger

2Tbs Soy Sauce

2Tbs Corn Starch

2tsp Sugar

1tsp Sesame Oil

1tsp Salt

1/2tsp White Pepper

Mix ingredients well, fill with 1 teaspoon meat and form wontons.

Can be cooked in broth or Deep Fried.

Makes about 50


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 18, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I save my butt bones until I have 10 or so and then make stock with them.
> 
> I have a 5-gallon pot that I drop them into, add some onion, carrots, bay leaves, and garlic, then fill the pot almost to the top.
> 
> ...



This, but I keep the water up and simmer for 3-5 days. The bones should crumble from finger pressure. That means all the collagen is cooked out. Makes the stock nice and thick. Simmer means just a few bubbles that DON'T break the surface. Barely any heat at all. You want that water to stay about 210°


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 18, 2015)

Ivanstein said:


> This, but I keep the water up and simmer for 3-5 days. The bones should crumble from finger pressure. That means all the collagen is cooked out. Makes the stock nice and thick. Simmer means just a few bubbles that DON'T break the surface. Barely any heat at all. You want that water to stay about 210°



I have got to try that!   I'll bet the stock is pure jello when cooled!   Very rich stock indeed...


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes. It's a savory jello. Russians eat stuff like that straight. Can't remember what it's called, but its meat flavored jello. I just use it for soups and such.

If you save the turkey bones and neck and other stuff you don't eat next week, put it in the pot and simmer for a very long time, you'll get a batch of liquid gold that will make any chicken noodle soup recipe exponentially better! I always throw in some onions, garlic cloves and other aromatics. You can use green peppers, but assuming you want it fit for human consumption, you'd leave out green peppers. Just sayin'.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Ivanstein said:


> Yes. It's a savory jello.
> .



Pork aspic. Awesome dish.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160690/pork-aspic-apetizer


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I think I'll save up a few more in the freezer and then make some stock later.


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 19, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Ivanstein said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It's a savory jello.
> ...



Холодец in Russian. It's actually a combo of the words for "cold" and "good job".

I have seen it with all kinds of meat. Fish, pork, chicken etc.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Good job indeed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2015)

My family, both sides are of Polish heritage and Gels made from Pigs Feet, Head and Bones in general are favorites, especially drizzled with Vinegar...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 19, 2015)

Buy a dog


----------



## bentley (Nov 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ my father in law makes just what your describing he calls it Studzienina. Excellent stuff with white vinegar and hot sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2015)

Bentley said:


> Chef JimmyJ my father in law makes just what your describing he calls it Studzienina. Excellent stuff with white vinegar and hot sauce.


Yep...Great stuff! Gimme some Buttered Rye Bread and a couple of Beers and keep your hands out of my way. Here is some info and an easy recipe. Loin is too lean use Pork Butt or if you want really rich and tasty, make it with RIBS!...JJ

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishmaincourses/r/Jellied-Pigs-Feet-Recipe.htm


----------



## dreamkeeper (Nov 19, 2015)

Pork bone soup.

Boil the bone until the meat is tender.

Extract the meat, chop it up and return to the pot.

Add half a cabbage, a chopped tomato or two, garlic, salt, pepper and paprika to taste.

Paprika get rid of that cabbage smell use as much as you like and for heat add some cyan pepper.

If your a smokaholic smoke the bones before making the soup.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 1, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Those picnic bones, smoked make great beans or stock. I usually don't bone out a picnic so the bone gets smoked. I like to use the smoked bone when making Pazole adds another layer of flavor to the stock.


Oh man!  Pozole is something that brings back the memories for me of growing up and my Grandmother making it on a cold day with flour and corn tortillas!   I have got to try using the smoked bones as you mentioned when I make it for my family.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2015)

dwhite1031 said:


> Oh man!  Pozole is something that brings back the memories for me of growing up and my Grandmother making it on a cold day with flour and corn tortillas!   I have got to try using the smoked bones as you mentioned when I make it for my family.


It's good stuff!


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 16, 2015)

I made up a batch of breakfast sausage this weekend using two large Picnics. Ended up with the 2 fairly large bones after boning out the meat and was curious if anyone has a use for the bones. There is probably 1/2 lb. or so of meat total, so doesn't seem worth trying to smoke them, cure like a ham hock, etc.. I vacuum sealed them for now and put in the freezer while I think of something to do with them. The obvious use seems to just throw them into a pot of pinto beans next time around, but thought I would check here to see if anyone has any creative uses for them.

FYI - I don't have a dog or probably wouldn't be asking this question. Probably not going to get a dog just for that purpose either, lol.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 16, 2015)

I would just save them for now.  Save up some more or buy some necks and cure them.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 16, 2015)

Great start to a pot of soup or beans.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 16, 2015)

I save my butt bones until I have 10 or so and then make stock with them.  

I have a 5-gallon pot that I drop them into, add some onion, carrots, bay leaves, and garlic, then fill the pot almost to the top.

Bring to a boil, and then simmer until I only have about a gallon left.  After removing the bones and veggies, I let it cool and then pour the stock into ice trays.  Freeze and then drop the cubes into a ziplock.  

Perfect to use for soups, beans, etc...   I've also used the stock in place of water in sausage recipes.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

Those picnic bones, smoked make great beans or stock. I usually don't bone out a picnic so the bone gets smoked. I like to use the smoked bone when making Pazole adds another layer of flavor to the stock.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2015)

Many Asian soups and stocks use fresh Pork bones, both by themselves and mixed with Chicken bones. If you like Wonton Soup, try this...

*Master Broth*

1-3 to 4Lb Whole Chicken* or Backs and Parts

2-3Lbs Pork Rib Tips* or Pork Bones with meat.

4oz Shrimp Shells, leave out if any allergies.

1/2C Soy Sauce

3ea Carrots

3ea Ribs Celery

3-4ea Dry Shiitake Mushrooms

2" Fresh Ginger Root

1 Bnch Scallions

4ea Cloves Garlic

1tsp Black Pepper

1/2tsp White Pepper

Salt, to taste

1 1/2Gal Water

Rough chop all veg. add all to a pot, bring just to a simmer, do not Boil. 

Simmer, 4 to 5 hours. Stain. Makes 1+ Gallon rich broth.

Add assorted bite sized Veg, Bok Choy, Snow Peas, Bean Sprouts, Etc. When cooking Wontons.

Note* Though not common in restaurants, I pull the meat from the Chicken and Tips and add to the soup.

*Wontons*

1 12oz pkg Wonton Skins

1Lb Ground Pork

1Lg Egg

4ea Scallions, minced (about 1/4C)

2Tbs Grated Fresh Ginger

2Tbs Soy Sauce

2Tbs Corn Starch

2tsp Sugar

1tsp Sesame Oil

1tsp Salt

1/2tsp White Pepper

Mix ingredients well, fill with 1 teaspoon meat and form wontons.

Can be cooked in broth or Deep Fried.

Makes about 50


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 18, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I save my butt bones until I have 10 or so and then make stock with them.
> 
> I have a 5-gallon pot that I drop them into, add some onion, carrots, bay leaves, and garlic, then fill the pot almost to the top.
> 
> ...



This, but I keep the water up and simmer for 3-5 days. The bones should crumble from finger pressure. That means all the collagen is cooked out. Makes the stock nice and thick. Simmer means just a few bubbles that DON'T break the surface. Barely any heat at all. You want that water to stay about 210°


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 18, 2015)

Ivanstein said:


> This, but I keep the water up and simmer for 3-5 days. The bones should crumble from finger pressure. That means all the collagen is cooked out. Makes the stock nice and thick. Simmer means just a few bubbles that DON'T break the surface. Barely any heat at all. You want that water to stay about 210°



I have got to try that!   I'll bet the stock is pure jello when cooled!   Very rich stock indeed...


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 19, 2015)

Yes. It's a savory jello. Russians eat stuff like that straight. Can't remember what it's called, but its meat flavored jello. I just use it for soups and such.

If you save the turkey bones and neck and other stuff you don't eat next week, put it in the pot and simmer for a very long time, you'll get a batch of liquid gold that will make any chicken noodle soup recipe exponentially better! I always throw in some onions, garlic cloves and other aromatics. You can use green peppers, but assuming you want it fit for human consumption, you'd leave out green peppers. Just sayin'.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Ivanstein said:


> Yes. It's a savory jello.
> .



Pork aspic. Awesome dish.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160690/pork-aspic-apetizer


----------



## jsimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I think I'll save up a few more in the freezer and then make some stock later.


----------



## ivanstein (Nov 19, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Ivanstein said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It's a savory jello.
> ...



Холодец in Russian. It's actually a combo of the words for "cold" and "good job".

I have seen it with all kinds of meat. Fish, pork, chicken etc.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 19, 2015)

Good job indeed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2015)

My family, both sides are of Polish heritage and Gels made from Pigs Feet, Head and Bones in general are favorites, especially drizzled with Vinegar...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 19, 2015)

Buy a dog


----------



## bentley (Nov 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ my father in law makes just what your describing he calls it Studzienina. Excellent stuff with white vinegar and hot sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2015)

Bentley said:


> Chef JimmyJ my father in law makes just what your describing he calls it Studzienina. Excellent stuff with white vinegar and hot sauce.


Yep...Great stuff! Gimme some Buttered Rye Bread and a couple of Beers and keep your hands out of my way. Here is some info and an easy recipe. Loin is too lean use Pork Butt or if you want really rich and tasty, make it with RIBS!...JJ

http://easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/polishmaincourses/r/Jellied-Pigs-Feet-Recipe.htm


----------



## dreamkeeper (Nov 19, 2015)

Pork bone soup.

Boil the bone until the meat is tender.

Extract the meat, chop it up and return to the pot.

Add half a cabbage, a chopped tomato or two, garlic, salt, pepper and paprika to taste.

Paprika get rid of that cabbage smell use as much as you like and for heat add some cyan pepper.

If your a smokaholic smoke the bones before making the soup.


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 1, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Those picnic bones, smoked make great beans or stock. I usually don't bone out a picnic so the bone gets smoked. I like to use the smoked bone when making Pazole adds another layer of flavor to the stock.


Oh man!  Pozole is something that brings back the memories for me of growing up and my Grandmother making it on a cold day with flour and corn tortillas!   I have got to try using the smoked bones as you mentioned when I make it for my family.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2015)

dwhite1031 said:


> Oh man!  Pozole is something that brings back the memories for me of growing up and my Grandmother making it on a cold day with flour and corn tortillas!   I have got to try using the smoked bones as you mentioned when I make it for my family.


It's good stuff!


----------

